# Query: Current rules: Balikbayan box



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm a UK citizen with an SRRV relocating to the Philippines.

Am I legally entitled to use the balikbayan box scheme?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CoachWalker said:


> I'm a UK citizen with an SRRV relocating to the Philippines.
> 
> Am I legally entitled to use the balikbayan box scheme?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Anyone can send Balikbayan boxes to the Philippines. No visa or anything else is required. Just find a reputable company and send as many as you like.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you Asian spirit. Technically you are correct however it seems I cannot avail of the duty-free exemption

https://everythingzany.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Balikbayan-Information-Sheet.pdf


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

https://everythingzany.com/how-to-send-balikbayan-box-to-the-philippines-new-rules-2017/

Chuck


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Chuck. That's where I discovered that foreign nationals are not eligible for the duty-free exemption :-(


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Thanks Chuck. That's where I discovered that foreign nationals are not eligible for the duty-free exemption :-(


I'm not sure but I think Bidrod was pointing out that the new rules have been suspended until March 2018. Thus, the shipping companies are still accepting business as before and you should not encounter any duties unless you get busted trying to sneak something of high value or illegal material.

The new rules required detailed listing of items and pricing. Without the new rules this is not required and then customs does not have detailed paperwork to review. Customs will not physically inspect each box. At best, they run them through a scanner looking for suspicious objects, then physically inspect those boxes.

Call your local BB shipping company and ask them about this. I heard that LBC in the U.S. was back to business as usual and accepting all shipments, but I don't have first hand knowledge of this.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

I have now read that these boxes are only duty-free for OFW unless they're under 10,000 PHP per consignment


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The new rules looked very bad... but there was so much public outcry the new rules have been put on hold.



> Amidst the criticisms among overseas Filipino workers on the guidelines in availing tax-exempt privileges, the *Bureau of Customs has temporarily suspended the guidelines* for the implementation of the duty and tax-free privilege of consolidated balikbayan boxes.
> 
> Newly-appointed Customs Commissioner Isidro Lapeña in a statement said the BOC is receiving numerous complaints regarding the tedious requirements of the bureau for granting of duty and tax exemption.
> 
> ...


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems you are correct. The magic word is 'used', little value.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Seems you are correct. The magic word is 'used', little value.


Used? I am well used and at times abused but carry on regardless. My life and or collections material or sentimental are of personal value and yes some may be worth bucks others nil, these are my personal belongings/life that I care to keep, all well used and old. (like me) Moving to PH I think the authorities must not consider expats needs when migrating to their folds and as others suggest the proverbial cash cow reaps the day instead of set legislation relating to all migrants with no brown paper bags.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Used? I am well used and at times abused but carry on regardless. My life and or collections material or sentimental are of personal value and yes some may be worth bucks others nil, these are my personal belongings/life that I care to keep, all well used and old. (like me) Moving to PH I think the authorities must not consider expats needs when migrating to their folds and as others suggest the proverbial cash cow reaps the day instead of set legislation relating to all migrants with no brown paper bags.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Trust me Steve 'used' is the magic world. When valuing think very low.
You are lucky you are not coming in a BB box of you would be worth SFA!!!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

One problem I perceive with the Philippines customs is that the value is what they consider it to be , not what you paid for it.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> One problem I perceive with the Philippines customs is that the value is what they consider it to be , not what you paid for it.


So far customs has not been an issue. I have received at least 15 boxes over the last 5 years and have never had one opened. If they start with the new rules, it could be a whole new game, though.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Old rules or new rules haven't changed the fact that foreigners are not entitled to duty free importation of personal effects


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

CoachWalker said:


> Old rules or new rules haven't changed the fact that foreigners are not entitled to duty free importation of personal effects


SRRV holders have 90 days to import up to 7000$ of effects duty-free.

When I asked about how to use it with BB boxes, they said not to worry just send the boxes as they are tax-free anyway.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Who are "they"?

The Bureau of customs has written to me today regarding balikbayan boxes

"The regulation for OFW's with non OFW differ only in duties and taxes. OFW may be exempted from payment of duties and taxes while a non-OFW is subject to payment."


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Old rules or new rules haven't changed the fact that foreigners are not entitled to duty free importation of personal effects


Why don't you send a test box full of cheap items to test it your self?

You don't seem to want to believe those who said they sent boxes under the old rules and were never charged duty or tax. It has been that way for years, even if the printed rule book says otherwise. This is the Philippines. There must be giant books full of rules that are never followed. The only time I heard of duty or tax was when someone sent odd sized items like flat screens, but even then it was not a big issue.

I sent almost 30 boxes when I moved. No issues. My sister has sent me a box twice. No issues.

The question is, since they delayed the new rules, are the old rules being applied as they were for years and years?

So I suggest you send a test box and let us know what happens. Send a box of old clothing and give it to charity when it arrives.


----------

